# 6 Month old Chihuahua eats everything in sight!



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

I recently bought a Chihuahua (about 3 months ago, he is now 6 months old) and i cant seem to make him stop eating things off the floor. I feed him twice a day, so I know it is not because he is hungry. If there is even the tiniest crumb or dirt on the floor, he will pick it up and try to eat eat. Whats even worse is his new habit of eating duck poop when I walk him (I have ducks that currently reside in the lake behind my house)! I am usually able to open his mouth and take it out but sometimes he is just too quick. 
Is there anything I can do to stop his nasty habit? 
I would really appreciate any thoughts on this matter. 
Thank you!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

First of all, Welcome! :wave: There is this bitter apple spray that u can spray on things to make him not want to chew/eat it. I don't know if it would work in your case but u may want to try it. Hope that u can post pics soon!


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

I had heard of the spray (Bitter Apple), but the problem is not him chewing on furniture of things like that, its him eating everything he finds on the floor. 
Do you (or anyone else) know if I should be concerned that he is eating duck poop? Shoud I take him to the Vet?
Did you have that problem with your Chihuahua (trying to eat everything)?
I think mine is just a little Pig because he even swallows his kibbles. 

Thank you for your reply MissMolly, I appreciate it


----------



## Peanut's Mama (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello and welcome.
Yes my Peanut is six months old and she is a little piggie she eats every thing she finds. I too feed her twice a day. I don't know She begges for food every time anyone in the family eats. I think the people before us feed her any thing. If any one can help we need it.
Michelle :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

try feeding 3x's a day maybe smaller portions but more frequently. They are still growing so they need the extra calories :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

It's a dog thing.
They are natural vaccuums. My chis do it and my rotties did it too.
The only way to stop it is to vaccuum and sweep alot, and even then you are probably not going to get it all.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

My guy also eats everything he finds ( and he finds lots ) 

I would mention that he is eating duck poo to my vet 
because of parasites ( not sure what ducks carry ? but 
i would ask better to be safe than sorry )  

Sara xx


----------



## Cherie (Feb 9, 2005)

I am sooooo glad to hear that my Bella is not the only one to do that....shes a damn little vaccumm!!!!! Anyhow, I will say one thing...my house is almost immaculate now because I am cleaning and vaccuuming everyday because I dont want her to get sick from eating every little speck off the floor. I am hoping that she will grow out of it though.lol!
Cherie


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

I guess I am going to have to be extremely careful with the things on the floor. I am going to try feeding him three times a day to see if he stops. I honestly doubt he will stop because when I first got him, i would feed him three times a day and he still did it. 
Peanut thinks everything is FOOD so I started wondering if maybe he didnt know the difference, but I think hes smarter than that! :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, no problem! Molly doesn't chew on things but i'm pretty sure that he'll stop eventually!


----------



## Megan777 (Feb 8, 2005)

My chi is the same way, and she almost always has food out to eat! She always finds something, and I have two cats so now she eats the little rocks from the litter box that they drag out. Anyone know if this is a huge concern?


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget likes to rip up the leaves that come in on our shoes... WE have a lot of leaves(they fall year round) outside right now.. We have to watch him very carefully... he thinks it is cute to rip it up and then sit by it like he is showing it off... 

If we don't sweep after each meal he will go in the kitchen and pick up anything that is on the floor... 

He is only 10 weeeks.. man I can totally wait to see what he does when he is 6 months... he might become the broom... heehhehehe


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie is a year and 2 months and he still does it. It's not so bad inside cause i am extemely careful but you are right the problem is outside. One of his many nicknames is hoover :roll:


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

Its funny that you mentioned the cat litter thing; I have three cats and Peanut always tries to eat the cat litter. I also have a Bird and I caught him trying to eat the bird sees that drop off the cage, but surprisingly he didnt like that very much  
I feel better now that I know hes not the only one!


----------



## Peanut's Mama (Feb 12, 2005)

Well I'm so glad it's not just me with peanut eating every thing she finds. It makes me feel better thank you all. :wave:


----------

